# Tips in fish identification



## granto (Dec 5, 2008)

I am looking for any tips to identifying the closed fish. Where should I search?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you thumbed thru the Baench Aquarium Atlas? I would start wtih the Family Characidae - Characins.


----------

